# Portrait painting



## Steve Neul (Jul 28, 2020)

I'm trying to teach myself portrait painting and have had some success in the past but I'm unhappy with what I'm doing now and wondered if someone could point me in a better direction. This picture I'm having trouble getting the facial expression and I'm stumped at where the problem is. Moreover the painting looks more like caricature art than a portrait painting to me and I don't know how to fix it.


----------



## AcOilCreations (Aug 6, 2020)

Hello! I think that the top is a bit small with the face proportions. To make it less caricature-y, I suggest largen up the shirt to balances out the head. But overall AMAZING WORK! You have skills in portraits. Also, if you really don't know why the painting looks off to you, step away for a few minutes or even days. This will help you get a new outlook on your piece. Keep it up! -AC


----------



## Steve Neul (Jul 28, 2020)

It may be I started the painting from a different photo that the resolution was so bad you couldn't make out facial details. Then I found the picture in the first post. I see what you are saying about the shirt now. This has been especially difficult for me because her body is on an angle. I'm thinking now I may have the eyes a little too big for the expression I'm trying to achieve. 

I've tried looking at the picture from 15' away and it looks more like a caricature from that distance than close up.


----------



## monikaguptafineart (Apr 27, 2020)

I actually think you have captured the likeness very well  It looks great to me. If you want to make it look more professional, then you should lose a few edges (the values on either side of the edge should be same). That alone will make a huge difference. Few other tips you can try are: 
- make the colors greyer on the side of the face that is away from you.
- make those edges blurry that are far away from viewer
- have a variation in hair. Perhaps show the texture only above/near the left eye glass and make the rest of the hair greyer and more solid in color (less texture)

It may take some practice but these things will make your painting look more realistic and professional. I do wanna reiterate you have done a great job in capturing the likeness as it is, which is usually the hardest part of portrait painting. Well done and all the best


----------



## Steve Neul (Jul 28, 2020)

monikaguptafineart said:


> I actually think you have captured the likeness very well  It looks great to me. If you want to make it look more professional, then you should lose a few edges (the values on either side of the edge should be same). That alone will make a huge difference. Few other tips you can try are:
> - make the colors greyer on the side of the face that is away from you.
> - make those edges blurry that are far away from viewer
> - have a variation in hair. Perhaps show the texture only above/near the left eye glass and make the rest of the hair greyer and more solid in color (less texture)
> ...


I'm sorry, I'm a beginner and don't understand what you are saying about losing the edges. Could you explain that more. 

I looked at some other portraits done by others and I see what you are saying about making the color grayer on the side of the face. 

I did some more work on the picture yesterday and I think I got the head and body in better proportion but I'm still not happy with it. I will go back over it again and see if I can incorporate your suggestions.


----------

